# rewiring--NEED HELP



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi- i'm in the process of putting a new dash harness in my 67 gto. i 'm stuck on removing the ignition switch. the bezel, lock ring (not sur the tech. name) turns to the left, 5 or 6 turns and then nothing will turn it any farther. what am i doing wrong? thanks--kevin


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lock cylinder MUST come out first.
Look at your ignition and you will see a small hole in the lock cylinder, put your key in the ignition turn to acc, depress spring in hole, turn the ignition past the acc position the lock cylinder should come out .Then you can remove the ignition bezel ring .


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

new frustration. how do i disconnect the heater and vent cables (no ac) so i can take the dash off ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd try to leave them attached to the heater control panel and remove them from the heater box instead.


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

i thought taking the dash off would be a simple project for a simple minded gto owner, but wrong. i'm thinking i have to take the steering wheel off to finally remove the dash.
hopin' i'm wrong.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can loosen the 2 bolts under the steering column and the screws attaching the column to the firewall and move the steering column down enough to slide the dash out. Place something over the top of the column to keep from scraping the paint.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

67goat56 said:


> i thought taking the dash off would be a simple project for a simple minded gto owner, but wrong. i'm thinking i have to take the steering wheel off to finally remove the dash.
> hopin' i'm wrong.



It's really not that bad. I took mine out a year ago. As it turns out, I did exactly as was recommended in this thread. The guys above know their stuff.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree! Do what the guys in the above posts say!!!! Be careful dropping the column, don't bang anything up. Don't rush. Not a bad job, but haste makes breakage in this case. E-Z does it....


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks everybody!!!


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

next, i have a dash harness i got from ames performance. the connections aren't named, so i'm trying to match old connectors with new. the old wiring has alot of splices. there is a harness that comes from under the console, automactic trans., that is spliced to several other wires. is this for the console lights? if it is, not sure of which connector goes to this and is there a way to fix this old harness w/o replacing?


----------

